# Keine Internetverbindung mit Acer Router



## reeger (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir Wlan Router von Acer mit USB Stick gekauft.
Habe alles angeschlossen, Stick und Router kommunizieren auch, da ich über den Stick in das Routermenü komme.
Nur Internet ist nicht mehr. Habe im Routermenü die PPPoE Daten von GMX (mein DSL Provider) eingegeben, aber es läuft nicht.
Was muss ich im Internet Explorer und Router einstellen, um wieder Kontakte zur Aussenwelt zu haben?
Die Anleitung von Acer ist Schrott und keine Hilfe.


----------



## Sinac (17. Januar 2004)

Du musst den Router als Gateway und DNS Server eintragen


----------



## reeger (17. Januar 2004)

Das habe ich gemacht. Dieses hier oft beschriebene Ping habe ich auch versucht, das klappt. Die Kommunikation zwischen Stick und Router läuft. Wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel in den Router stecke, leuchtet auch die WAN Leuchte. Abgesehen davon kann ich ja ins Netz, wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel direkt in den Rechner stecke. Nur über WLAN klappt es halt nicht.
Wo gebe ich denn meine Zugangsdaten zu GMX DSL ein? Kann ich weiter die Zugangssoftware verwenden? Da meldet er immer: keine Antwort - Fehler 678.
Die Daten kann ich aber nirgends im Routermenü eintragen. Das kann ich nur wenn ich über PPPoE verbinden wähle, dann geht aber der Haken bei DHCP Server weg. Gebe ich meine Daten bei PPPoE ein und klicke auf verbinden, dann bekomme ich auch keine Verbindung. Ist doch komisch.
Was stelle ich denn im Internet Explorer bei Verbindungen ein?


----------



## kopfnuss (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

hast du es inzwischen hinbekommen? Wenn ja, wie? Hab das gleiche Problem


----------



## reeger (8. März 2004)

Also, habe mein WLAN ans laufen bekommen.
Bei mir lag es tatsächlich an den Zugangsdaten von GMX. Bisher hatte ich immer die Zugangssoftware benutzt und dort meinen Benutzernamen eingegeben. Wenn man sich über den Router einwählt muss man beim Benutzernamen  folgenden Algorhythmus eingeben:

GMX/Benutzername@online.de

Das habe ich gemacht und schon hat sich der Router eingewählt. Aber schau doch mal, ob Dir Dein Router auf der Startseite unten eine aktive Internetverbindung anzeigt. Dann weisst Du schon mal ob es ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung gibt oder in der WLAN Kommunikation.


----------



## kopfnuss (8. März 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, hab es inzwischen hinbekommen, aber bei mir lag es an etwas anderem. Bin nicht bei GMX, sondern bei nem Kabelanbieter, Benutzername usw. war alles richtig eingegeben. 

Der Grund, warum ich nicht ins Netz gekommen bin war einfach der, daß das Modem nach dem Connect zum Router nen Reset brauchte. Nun  alles bestens


----------



## wurzelzwerg (16. März 2004)

*gleiches Problem, nur keine Lösung*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

Ich hab mir ebenfalls den Acer Router zugelegt und hab bei meiner Kabelgesellschaft eine Flat über Kabelmodem. Ich hab meine IP, welche ich vom Kabelanbieter bekommen habe, herausgefunden und beim Router eingegeben. Das Netzwerk ist aufgebaut und alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen. Die Rechner, drei an der Zahl, finden sich gegenseitig. Ich kann nur leider von keinem einzigen ins Internet. Da ich etwas unbeholfen und neu im Bereich Netzwerk bin, währe es schön wenn ich eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen kann.
Was zum ... muss ich machen, damit ich mit allen drei Rechnern ins Internet komme?

Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (16. März 2004)

*gleiches Problem, nur keine Lösung*

Zitat
Ich hab meine IP, welche ich vom Kabelanbieter bekommen habe, herausgefunden und beim Router eingegeben

@ wurzelzwerg

Hi,
die Zugangsdaten wie NAME und PASSWORT eingetragen ?
ping die IP deines Routers und die vom Provider mal an.


----------



## Erpel (16. März 2004)

Wurzelzwerg, bist du sicher dass du ne Internetverbindung mit statischer IP hast?
Normalerweise wird bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau ne neue grade freie IP vergeben.
Du musst die Zugangsart deines Providers herausbekommen und dann beim Router einstellen.


----------



## wurzelzwerg (16. März 2004)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich ne Internetverbindung mit statischer IP habe, da ich vorher, sprich bevor ich den WLan Router hatte, mein Windows automatisch hab die IP beziehen lassen und er mir jedesmal die selbe anzeigte und ich brauche bei meinen Kabelanbieter keine Zugangsdaten wie Name und Passwort eingeben. Ist halt so ne komische Verbindung. Ich frage mich nur gerade, ob die Kabelfritzen es mitbekommen können, wenn man mehrere Rechner ans Internet schicken will, weil ich normalerweise nur mit einem ins Internet darf.?

Kann ich mir aber irgendiwe nur schwerlich vorstellen. Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee

PS.: Bei meiner WAN-Einstellung vom Router hatte ich schonmal die statische IP mit Standardgateway & Co eingegeben. Leider ohne jegliche Erfolg.

Danke


----------



## kopfnuss (16. März 2004)

Wenn du vorher die IP automatisch bekommen hast, laß sie dir doch jetzt auch automatisch zuweisen. Vielleicht gehts ja dann...


----------



## danube (16. März 2004)

Also ich gehe auch über einen Router ins Netz. Benutzername und Passwort muss ich nicht eintragen, nur die IP Adresse, Subnetmaske, Standartgateway und die DNS Server musste ich bei meiner Netzwerkverbindung eintragen. Die Daten hab ich von meinem Provider bekommen. Solltest du bei dir nochmal nachfragen!


----------



## wurzelzwerg (17. März 2004)

Ich hab dem Router auch Versuchen lassen sich die IP automatisch zuweisen zu lassen. Erfolg Null. Dann hab mir natürlich gedacht, wenn Du die IP und alles andere hast kannst Du es ja fest eintragen beim Router. Hab ich bei den WAN Einstellungen vom Router gemacht. Auch ohne Erfolg.
Ich will nur nochmal zur Kontrolle nachharken. So für meine Selbstbestätigung quasi. Ich hab den Router mit nem geraden Ethernet-Kabel. Und hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht. Ich bin fast am Verzweifeln. Ich hab bestimmt vergessen irgendwo nen Häckchen weg- oder hin zu machen.
Ich bitte also um etwas Geduld bei meinem Problem.

Danke


----------



## danube (18. März 2004)

Hast du denn unter Windows für die Netzwerkverbindung auch die Angaben eingetragen?


----------



## wurzelzwerg (19. März 2004)

Dort hab ich für meine Lan Verbindung alles eingegeben, d.h. ich greife über die Netzwerkverbindung von Windows auf mein Lan Netzwerk zu und kann dann über den Router mit dessen Wan Netzwerk ins Internet.
Ich denke mal, so ist das Richtig. Wenn nicht berichtigt mich!


----------



## Maximodo (19. März 2004)

Was steht denn in den Log Files des Routers wenn er probiert eine Verbindung aufzubauen?


----------



## Valle Poth (26. März 2004)

*Acer Router*

Guten tag,
habe auch den Acer Router.  Mein Problem ist das die Kommunikation zwischen PC und Router nicht wirklich klappt. Habe die ip Adresse wie in der Anleitung beschrieben eingegeben. Kann auch gelegentlich mittels Internetexplorer in das menu des routers aber dann kann ich nicht auf weitere Menupunkte zugreifen.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Ratschläge. Gruß valentin


----------



## aric (3. April 2004)

wenn es klapt,sollst du die folgende Texte im Menue des Routers sehen:

WLAN Broadband Router Status

....
....
WAN Configuration 
Attain IP Protocol PPPoE Connected  
IP Address 82.82.80.xxx 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.255 
Default Gateway 145.253.4.135 
MAC Address xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx


----------



## wurzelzwerg (23. Mai 2004)

Nach wochenlanger Fummelei und endlosen Herzzereisenden Heulstunden (Da gingen einige Packungen an Tempos drauf) hab ich es endlich hinbekommen. Ich danke allen für die rege Beteiligung an meinem Problem. 
Danke Danke Danke


----------



## zeitiger (6. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von reeger _
> *Also, habe mein WLAN ans laufen bekommen.
> Bei mir lag es tatsächlich an den Zugangsdaten von GMX. Bisher hatte ich immer die Zugangssoftware benutzt und dort meinen Benutzernamen eingegeben. Wenn man sich über den Router einwählt muss man beim Benutzernamen  folgenden Algorhythmus eingeben:
> 
> ...



Hi,
habe gleiches Problem, daher die Frage: Wenn du mit dem Router bei GMX einwaehlt bist und DHPC unter Windows deaktiviert hast, 
1. was hast du als DNS-Server bei denen Netzwerkeinstellungen eingetragen?
2. Welchen Default-Gateway siehst du im Routermenu fuer die PPPoE-Verbindung? 
Fragend
Der zeitiger


----------

